# EpiPen Injection



## medcode12 (Jan 11, 2011)

A patient received the Epipen due to an allergic reaction in our office the other day.  We don't typically use HCPCS codes so is there a CPT code that can be used for this?  Thanks.


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 1, 2011)

I will wager an *opinion* here.  

For Epipen injections, you would report code 96372 for the injection administration and HCPCS J code J0170 for the medication.  The use of the J code will be payer specific.  Some payers want code J0170 and some payers prefer code J3490 (Unclassified drugs) instead.

I would recommend that you consult with the payer in question here for further guidance.

Hope this helps and again this is my *opinion*.


----------



## Biller385 (Feb 1, 2011)

If the DOS is after 1/1/11 the code should be J0171. Code J0170 was deleted on 12/31/10.

Cathy


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 1, 2011)

Cathy,

You are correct.  J0171 would be the correct HCPCS J code, but again it will be payer specific as to whether or not you report J0171 or J3490.


----------

